
Postmarketing Surveillance Is Good and Normal - Houshalter
http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/05/18/postmarketing-surveillance-is-good-and-normal/
======
DamonHD
Very difficult doing objective cost/benefit on this. People get all "You can't
put a price on life!" but regularly one does, for every road or car or drug or
building design, or to make any advance in areas that have significant
positive and negative effects on people's lives...

